# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите пожалуйста ошибка в 1с 8.3 БГУ

## lm8708

Добрый день. Проблема такого характера при передачи ОС, при печати акта о приеме передачи НФА выдает ошибку скрин прилагаю. 1С8.3 (8.3.15.1565), Справку по 1С тоже прилагаю.Слайд1.JPGБезымянный2.jpg

----------


## Kaniman

> Добрый день. Проблема такого характера при передачи ОС, при печати акта о приеме передачи НФА выдает ошибку скрин прилагаю. 1С8.3 (8.3.15.1565), Справку по 1С тоже прилагаю.Слайд1.JPGБезымянный2.jpg


Проверьте у ОС какой код по ОКОФ. После какого то крывого обновления от 1С, вместо нового вставал старый. Там хитрый вариант исправления, типа заново надо обновление перезапустить.
Версия по картинке 2.0.65.17, да как раз в этих 65-х версиях и было.
Попробуйте обновиться на текущую *2.0.68.18*

----------


## Kaniman

Обязательно сохраните архив или выгрузку базы.

----------


## lm8708

> Проверьте у ОС какой код по ОКОФ. После какого то крывого обновления от 1С, вместо нового вставал старый. Там хитрый вариант исправления, типа заново надо обновление перезапустить.
> Версия по картинке 2.0.65.17, да как раз в этих 65-х версиях и было.
> Попробуйте обновиться на текущую *2.0.68.18*


Подскажете где скачать обновления 2.0.68.18? Последний раз обновляли 1с в прошлом году в ноябре, такой ошибке не было.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Подскажете где скачать обновления 2.0.68.18? Последний раз обновляли 1с в прошлом году в ноябре, такой ошибке не было.


ССЫЛКА

----------

lm8708 (07.02.2020)

----------


## lm8708

> Подскажете где скачать обновления 2.0.68.18? Последний раз обновляли 1с в прошлом году в ноябре, такой ошибке не было.


обновил до версии 2.0.68.18 и производил тестирование и исправление базы данных ошибка все равно осталось прежней

----------


## lm8708

> Проверьте у ОС какой код по ОКОФ. После какого то крывого обновления от 1С, вместо нового вставал старый. Там хитрый вариант исправления, типа заново надо обновление перезапустить.
> Версия по картинке 2.0.65.17, да как раз в этих 65-х версиях и было.
> Попробуйте обновиться на текущую *2.0.68.18*


обновил до версии 2.0.68.18 и производил тестирование и исправление базы данных ошибка все равно осталось прежней

----------


## lm8708

> обновил до версии 2.0.68.18 и производил тестирование и исправление базы данных ошибка все равно осталось прежней


Всем Спасибо разобрался

----------


## lm8708

> ССЫЛКА


У кого есть ссылочка откуда можно скачать КАМИН 3.5?

----------


## Fltr

> Всем Спасибо разобрался


В чем была ошибка, если не секрет?

----------


## Online_Z

> В чем была ошибка, если не секрет?


Скорее всего дело было не в программе, а в прокладке

----------


## lm8708

> В чем была ошибка, если не секрет?


Запустил 1С конфигуратор от Администратора с информационной базой где была ошибка. Запускаю отладку, запускается 1С, Основные средства, НМА, НПА; передача объектов ОС, НМА, НПА, запись по передачи была создана выбираю ее и открываю "Передача собственных ОС, НМА, НПА на балансе (101, 102, 103)",  выбираю печать "Акт о приеме-передаче (ф.0504101)" выдает ошибку "({515,36}) Не найдено поле" скрин ошибки выше выкладывал, в окне ошибки выбираю конфигуратор. Перекидывает в конфигуратор  снизу отображается описание ошибки, посередине отображает структуру "код" формы, выбираю "поиск объектов по метаданных" в поле искать вбиваю "КодПоОКОФ" находит строку где прописан "КодПоОКОФ" потом нажимаю F7. И все отлично и не какой ошибки.

----------


## lm8708

[QUOTE=lm8708;574619]Запустил 1С конфигуратор от Администратора с информационной базой где была ошибка. Запускаю отладку, запускается 1С, Основные средства, НМА, НПА; передача объектов ОС, НМА, НПА, запись по передачи была создана выбираю ее и открываю "Передача собственных ОС, НМА, НПА на балансе (101, 102, 103)",  выбираю печать "Акт о приеме-передаче (ф.0504101)" выдает ошибку "({515,36}) Не найдено поле" скрин ошибки выше выкладывал, в окне ошибки выбираю конфигуратор. Перекидывает в конфигуратор  снизу отображается описание ошибки, посередине отображает структуру "код" формы, выбираю "поиск объектов по метаданных" в поле искать вбиваю "КодПоОКОФ" находит строку где прописан "КодПоОКОФ" удаляю ее полностью, потом нажимаю F7. И все отлично и не какой ошибки.

----------


## lm8708

> Скорее всего дело было не в программе, а в прокладке


Дело было в программе, прокладку у себя замени

----------


## Fltr

> Запустил 1С конфигуратор от Администратора с информационной базой где была ошибка. Запускаю отладку, запускается 1С, Основные средства, НМА, НПА; передача объектов ОС, НМА, НПА, запись по передачи была создана выбираю ее и открываю "Передача собственных ОС, НМА, НПА на балансе (101, 102, 103)",  выбираю печать "Акт о приеме-передаче (ф.0504101)" выдает ошибку "({515,36}) Не найдено поле" скрин ошибки выше выкладывал, в окне ошибки выбираю конфигуратор. Перекидывает в конфигуратор  снизу отображается описание ошибки, посередине отображает структуру "код" формы, выбираю "поиск объектов по метаданных" в поле искать вбиваю "КодПоОКОФ" находит строку где прописан "КодПоОКОФ" потом нажимаю F7. И все отлично и не какой ошибки.


То есть помогла волшебная кнопка F7?

----------


## lm8708

> То есть помогла волшебная кнопка F7?


Внес поправки. Прочти, кнопка F7 не волшебная

Запустил 1С конфигуратор от Администратора с информационной базой где была ошибка. Запускаю отладку, запускается 1С, Основные средства, НМА, НПА; передача объектов ОС, НМА, НПА, запись по передачи была создана выбираю ее и открываю "Передача собственных ОС, НМА, НПА на балансе (101, 102, 103)", выбираю печать "Акт о приеме-передаче (ф.0504101)" выдает ошибку "({515,36}) Не найдено поле" скрин ошибки выше выкладывал, в окне ошибки выбираю конфигуратор. Перекидывает в конфигуратор снизу отображается описание ошибки, посередине отображает структуру "код" формы, выбираю "поиск объектов по метаданных" в поле искать вбиваю "КодПоОКОФ" находит строку где прописан "КодПоОКОФ" удаляю ее полностью, потом нажимаю F7. И все отлично и не какой ошибки.

----------

Fltr (09.02.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Внес поправки. Прочти, кнопка F7 не волшебная
> 
> Запустил 1С конфигуратор от Администратора с информационной базой где была ошибка. Запускаю отладку, запускается 1С, Основные средства, НМА, НПА; передача объектов ОС, НМА, НПА, запись по передачи была создана выбираю ее и открываю "Передача собственных ОС, НМА, НПА на балансе (101, 102, 103)", выбираю печать "Акт о приеме-передаче (ф.0504101)" выдает ошибку "({515,36}) Не найдено поле" скрин ошибки выше выкладывал, в окне ошибки выбираю конфигуратор. Перекидывает в конфигуратор снизу отображается описание ошибки, посередине отображает структуру "код" формы, выбираю "поиск объектов по метаданных" в поле искать вбиваю "КодПоОКОФ" находит строку где прописан "КодПоОКОФ" удаляю ее полностью, потом нажимаю F7. И все отлично и не какой ошибки.


Ну вы же в предыдущем сообщении ничего не написали про удаление...

----------


## lm8708

> Ну вы же в предыдущем сообщении ничего не написали про удаление...


Извиняюсь поспешил с описанием......

----------

